#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-18
<DammitJim> anyone using lirc?
<maxolasersquad> enjalot: Are you planning anything for the release?
<enjalot> maxolasersquad, not this time =\
<enjalot> too busy with school :(
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<maxolasersquad> enjalot: I'll probably make it a point to have something for 12.04.
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: Pong
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: dude!!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-19
<mhall119> itnet7: ping
<mhall119> zoopster: Happy Birthday!
<zoopster> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> zoopster: are you going to be at UDS?
<zoopster> mhall119: at this point, no
<mhall119> ok, I remembered that you don't usually
<mhall119> I just wasn't sure
<zoopster> mhall119: I received approval to go, but I really don't have a good reason except to catch up with everyone (which is reason enough)
<mhall119> that seems to be at least 40% of the reason for having UDS at all
<zoopster> true dat
<zoopster> mhall119: I just cannot justify flying a full day to hang out with a bunch of jet-lagged people
<mhall119> lol
<rmcbride> zoopster, it's your birthday too? heh Happy birthday!
<DammitJim> whose birthday is it?
<DammitJim> my gosh, there is something wrong with april 19th... I have 2 high school friend, my aunt, a friend from church and zoopster with a birthday today?
<zoopster> it's a good day
<DammitJim> happy birthday, dude!
<DammitJim> hey, do you guys know how to use wpa_cli?
<mhall119> DammitJim: from the command line, would be my guess
<DammitJim> yes
<DammitJim> I can't get mine to connect to wpa_supplicant
<zoopster> and wpa_cli will help/
<zoopster> what errors do you get
<munz> happy birthday zoopster!
<zoopster> thanks munz
<munz> :)
<chaynie> zoopster: Happy Birthday dude!
<zoopster> thanks
<DammitJim> yes
<zoopster> no
<DammitJim> ok, whatever the birthday boy says... but only today!
<itnet7> mhall119: pong
<itnet7> zoopster: Happy Birthday!!
<zoopster> itnet7: thanks Chris
<itnet7> Hope you're doing well
<zoopster> I am thanks!
<mhall119> itnet7: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/2011-05-09/
<chaynie> hey mhall119 
<chaynie> quick question about feed reader.
<chaynie> err read feeder.
<chaynie> or  whatever.
<DammitJim> man, I love wpa_cli!
<DammitJim> I just wish I knew how to stop the scan
<mhall119> chaynie: I named it just to confuse people
<mhall119> chaynie: ask away
<chaynie> mhall119: why django as opposed to a desktop app?
<mhall119> chaynie: because I hate GTK
<chaynie> mhall119: clutter?
<mhall119> also, so she can access it while we travel, from her android phone or netbook
<chaynie> ah, ok.
<mhall119> but mostly because I'm most familiar with Django, and my brain is stuck thinking in Django anyway
<chaynie> mhall119: why the hate of gtk?
<mhall119> ugh, the API just feels so unnatural
<mhall119> even Swing made more sense
<chaynie> I assume you're talking about the way layout is handled.
<chaynie> which, you correct assert, is quite bumpkis.
<mhall119> everything about it, I have just never been able to really wrap my brain around it
<mhall119> Tk made sense to me, QT looks to be nice too, though I've never used it
<mhall119> wxWidgets too
<chaynie> mhall119: you know what would be kind of awesome? some sort of django hosting service for developing foss django projects.
<mhall119> chaynie: that would be kind of awesome
<mhall119> I'm just going to put it up on mhall119.com for now
<chaynie> mhall119: you should see if you can get your esteemed employers to support a service, build it, and integrate it into launchpad.
<itnet7> nice, that's the summit app?? 
<mhall119> chaynie: I've brought it up before they were my esteemed employers
<chaynie> mhall119: yes, but now don't you have "clout"?
<mhall119> yes, but not with Canonical
<jamalta> mhall119: you work for canonical now? Grats!!
<mhall119> jamalta: ya, for about a month now
<jamalta> ah cool :)
<mhall119> how's flickr?
<jamalta> mhall119: it's going good, just working as usual
<mhall119> how's britta and the animal (which kind I can't recall)
<jamalta> mhall119: haha, she's doing good.. started school last year so she's been pretty busy with that.
<jamalta> we have a few animals now, two guinea pigs and two cats, they're all doing well too :)
<jamalta> mhall119: how is the family doing? 
<jamalta> oh also i'll be in florida late next month, only for a week, but i was going to try to see if anyone wanted to get together some evening..
<jamalta> i'll be going to so. fl during the weekend though, which makes that tough :\
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-20
<mhall119> jamalta: let me know when you'll be around, I work from home now, so it kind of makes it easier
<jamalta> mhall119: would a get together at stardust in winter park work? :)
<jamalta> i'll see if anyone else is interested in meeting up.. i'll let you know :)
<mhall119> dyed easter eggs with the kids today.  Mine: http://imagebin.org/149159
<mhall119> back: http://imagebin.org/149160
<mhall119> Michelle's: http://imagebin.org/149161
<rishi> dantalizing: Testing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-idle/+bug/388504
<debarshi> dantalizing: testing
<rishi> Seems ok.
<maxolasersquad> Did everyone see that Google anounced you can now work on their maps product for free, and they even be so kind as to keep it under the same lock and key the rest of their map data is in?
<maxolasersquad> It's so exciting that they are looking to branch out from not just creating volunteer community for the free culture, but also around proprietary locked down systems too.
<maxolasersquad> It's like scabbing when there isn't even a strike.
<chaynie> Morning all
<mhall119> morning chaynie 
<chaynie> mhall119: I was wondering, could read feeder be used to act as a feed demuxer of sorts, basically allowing one person to troll the internets, find interesting stuff, and push their findings into various sub feeds?
<mhall119> chaynie: I don't see why not
<mhall119> it wouldn't be hard to make new feeds based on tags and queues
<chaynie> mhall119: cool.
<chaynie> mhall119: I added a note to your initial blueprint so we don't forget.
<mhall119> thanks
<maxolasersquad> Are new guy is asked me about WYSIWYG PHP editors.  :(
<maxolasersquad> s/Are/Our
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: I'm sorry
<maxolasersquad> I just explained as gently as I could as to why we don't use them.  I hope I didn't come off as, "Oh you like WYSIWYG editors?  Here's why they suck ..."
<DammitJim> hey guys, what should I do with my server that is still running 9.04?
<munz_werk> 10.04 lts?
<DammitJim> is there an easy way for me to upgrade it?
<DammitJim> how do you find the os version?
<DammitJim> cat /etc/debian_version says lenny
<DammitJim> am I dead in the water?
<munz_werk> sorry on a call :(
<munz_werk> DammitJim, lsb_release -a will give you the versiojn info
<munz_werk> *version
<DammitJim> holy crap, I'm on 8.10
<munz_werk> lol
<munz_werk> i think
<DammitJim> what can i do to upgrade?
<munz_werk> you have to go 8.10 to 9.04 to 9.10 to 10.04 to not loose settings
<DammitJim> shut up!
<munz_werk> lol
<munz_werk> open update manager and hit the settings button in the lower left
<DammitJim> munz_werk, I'm on terminal
<munz_werk> lol, ok
<munz_werk> ok DammitJim here is a post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22265/updating-ubuntu-server-from-8-10-to-10-04
<munz_werk> you also may want to wait and ask mhall119
<DammitJim> ok, thanks
<munz_werk> no prob, wish i could have been more helpful
<munz_werk> yay! 5pm!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-21
<mhall119> ask me what?
<munz> mhall119, how to upgrade from 8.10 to 10.04 lts
<munz> cli
<munz> server
<mhall119> get a 10.04 CD, pop it in, install
<munz> it will retain all settings and such?
<mhall119> nope
<munz> lol
<DammitJim> mhall119, is there an easy way to upgrade from 8.04 to a more current version of ubuntu server?
<mhall119> but backing up and restoring your settings will probably be less painful than trying to upgrade one release at a time
<DammitJim> all I have is terminal access to this machine
<munz> DammitJim, we were just talking about it now, lol
<DammitJim> oh really? LOL
<munz> do u have physical access?
<DammitJim> yeah, but it'll be pretty hard to get in there
<DammitJim> why?
<DammitJim> can't we just do all this over ssh?
<mhall119> DammitJim: yes, but it's gonna be painful
<mhall119> if you don't want to upgrade for 2 years, you should have stuck with the LTS version
<mhall119> you can upgrade directly from 8.04 to 10.04, but not from 8.10
<DammitJim> LOL... it's not my server... I inherited it
<DammitJim> munz, what did I say earlier... 8.04 or 8.10?
<munz> 8.10
<munz> :(
<DammitJim> ugh
<munz> yea 8.10 : "DammitJim	holy crap, I'm on 8.10"
<DammitJim> LOL
<mhall119> s/on 8.10/screwed/
<munz> LOL
<DammitJim> lol
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: 
<RoAkSoAx> ping
<ind007> hello
<maxolasersquad> ind007: Hi
<chaynie> That was weird.
<DammitJim> anybody running exim4 with spamassassin?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-22
<chaynie> morning all
<mhall119> morning chaynie 
<chaynie> mhall119: when is the next team meeting?
<chaynie> the irc motd hasn't been updated in what appears to be months.
<mhall119> chaynie: dunno, I don't think we've had one all year actually
<mhall119> chaynie: if you want to have one next week we can
<chaynie> Seems like we should, doesn't it?
<mhall119> yeah, probably ;)
<mhall119> chaynie: set it up in LD and email the link to the team ML
<chaynie> mhall119: I think I found a bug in loco-directory. Trying to submit the meeting redirects back to the new meeting page.
<mhall119> you mean to add another meeting?
<chaynie> mhall119: Sort of, except it leaves all the previous info already filled in, seeming to imply you missed something, only it doesn't highlight anything or give any sort of error message.
<mhall119> hmmmm.....must be missing an error message
<mhall119> can you take a screenshot for me?
<chaynie> :(
<chaynie> worked this time
<chaynie> i left the page and returned and it worked.
<chaynie> so, yay, non-reproducible.
<mhall119> I'd suggest putting the release party as an agenda item
<chaynie> also, I think asking people to specify their meeting times in UTC is kinda mean.
<mhall119> chaynie: yeah, there's a bug to fix that, but LD developers have been working on summit recently
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-24
<Chat5028> hi
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-04-19
<dubberl> Can anyone help me get USB 3.0 drive to work in Ubuntu 10.04. I think I need xhci_hcd but cannot find out where to download the kernal module. I cannot modprobe. Says not found. 
<dubberl> Hate to be a bother.
<dubberl> Can anyone help me get USB 3.0 drive to work in Ubuntu 10.04. I think I need xhci_hcd but cannot find out where to download the kernal module. I cannot modprobe. Says not found. 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-04-20
<DammitJim> this is pretty interesting
<DammitJim> if my mail server is down for about 24 hours, my spam count goes down to virtually zero
<mhall119> zoopster: happy birthday (since you weren't online yesterday)
<zoopster> thanks mhall119
<raubvogel> I setup an interface to use static IP (lines 3-9 in http://pastie.org/private/mamcbwyzohmmrkfezhnw). 
<raubvogel> The 10.0.0.0/24 network has a bind/dchp server in 10.0.0.1 which will give ips to dchp clients starting at 100. Why is it giving me a dhcp ip (lines 13-21 in http://pastie.org/private/mamcbwyzohmmrkfezhnw)?
<zoopster> raubvogel: because you haven't reset the interface?
<raubvogel> zoopster: I thought /etc/init.d/netwroking restart would do the trick. Am I off?
<raubvogel> (would be glad to know I am :) )]
<zoopster> raubvogel: I would think as well, but the only way to tell would be logs to see when it's getting the dhcp addr
<dorgan> hello all
<mhall119> hey dorgan, how are the new additions?
<dorgan> they're doing good
<dorgan> keeping busy
<dorgan> *keeping me busy
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-04-21
<decktrio> Hi all. Anyone from Orlando here? :)
<quiriquix> hi all
<quiriquix> anybody good with databases?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-04-22
<mhall119> quiriquix: depends on the database
<quiriquix> MySQL, n00b struff
<quiriquix> mhall119: 
<mhall119> quiriquix: I might be able to help, what's the problem?
<quiriquix> hang on
<quiriquix> mhall119: i will let you know in a minute, i think i got it
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-04-18
<bordy> Evenin folks!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-04-19
<govatent> hello
<DammitJim> hi
<itnet7> govatent: hey there!
<govatent> HEY
<govatent> I'M BACK!
<govatent> I started bringing my laptop with me
<itnet7> Cool!
<govatent> I just bought a 500 GB ssd for my system76 
<itnet7> started bringing your laptop with you, where?
<govatent> to work 
<itnet7> Nice!
<itnet7> Oh, IC
<govatent> I'm waiting for next week to install it
<govatent> I wanna load 13.03 
<itnet7> Cool. I am not positive I will be able to get down to Miami for the 27th :-(
<itnet7> There is a lot of crazy stuff going on here
<itnet7> workwise and family wise
<govatent> That's alright
<govatent> I want to go up to see you guys
<govatent> Chloric is going to china soon 
<govatent> 13.04* just saw my typo
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-04-20
<RubenAlonzo> Greetings Everyone, just installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my Nexus 7. Really enjoying it so far after a couple hours use.
<RubenAlonzo> Hello/
<RubenAlonzo> ?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-04-16
<govatent> Hello world
<mhall119> hey govatent 
<govatent> mhall119, !!! :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-04-19
<ShawnR> man, not even a big to do with 14.04 coming out
<ShawnR> did everyone pretty much get their tongues cut out in here? (including me)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-04-20
<Derxst> Hello from Lakeland
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-04-14
<ahoneybun> mhall119: 
<mhall119> yes?
<ahoneybun> do you now what week of may you might be free?
<mhall119> week of the 18th and 25th....I think
<ahoneybun> you *might* be free then?
<mhall119> at least those are weeks I don't have UOS or single-fatherhod :)
<ahoneybun> UOS?
<ahoneybun> oh the summit
<ahoneybun> mhall119: it would be awesome to have you for that session and party
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-04-15
<mhall119> ahoneybun: congratulations, by the way
<Nothing_Much> single-fatherhood*
<Nothing_Much> or something
<ahoneybun> thanks mhall119 :)
 * ahoneybun wonders where is the log from that meeting
<danstoner> Is there a special "hardware certification edition" bootable usb image?
<danstoner> the thing that runs the tests for hardware (e.g.  http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/  )
<danstoner> I would like to boot from a USB stick and run something that says "yes, this laptop should work ok"
<mhall119> balloons: ^^ can you answer that?
<balloons> danstoner, the closest you will get to that I suppose is checkbox
<balloons> but the 'tests' are not all automated (though you could only run the automated ones I guess). Some are semi-automated and require you to interact and interpert
<danstoner> I thought sure I saw at one point a bootable USB image that included the same hardware tests used by "partners"
<balloons> for what purpose?
<danstoner> Walk into Best Buy, walk out with a laptop that should work with ubuntu.
<balloons> right, I suspected as much
<balloons> there's not going to be any magic there.. Although just bringing the livecd will more or less achieve the same thing. It has audio and video on it and you can test trackpad, etc
<balloons> but checkbox would do the trick in that case if you wanted to sort of run through things
<danstoner> or a Pawn Shop.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-04-18
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping
<ahoneybun> mhall119: could you make May 14?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-04-19
<ahoneybun> mhall119: not sure if you got my last message
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-04-18
<jck77> adadadsa/////1/q///
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-04-19
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I have can be available for ubuntu on air
<ahoneybun> *I have a day
<ahoneybun> just give me a week notice at the least
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-04-20
<ahoneybun> mhall119, how do I edit that file: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/rotate-dash/+merge/292377/+index?ss=1
<ahoneybun> idk where that file is
<ahoneybun> also give me a week notice when I can be on ubuntu on air
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-04-21
<Canaivic_2402> hola
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-04-23
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I'm looking on LP where I can file a bug or two against uReddit
<ahoneybun> got it
<ahoneybun> oh damn
<ahoneybun> mhall119: we need to update the url on the topic in here
<ahoneybun> meetup.com/ubuntufl
<roaksoax> ahoneybun: tomorrow another ubuntu hour ?
<ahoneybun> yes roaksoax http://www.meetup.com/ubuntufl/events/230531222/
<roaksoax> ahoneybun: i'll try to make it then
<ahoneybun> awesomeness!
<ahoneybun> mhall119: so I do have a .pot file
<ahoneybun> not sure how those work
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-17
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> But but.... It's Samsung!
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Pebble > android wear imo
<floridagram> <Abrerr> That's entirely subjective ofc
<floridagram> <Abrerr> But battery life was crazy good.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Hardware buttons to make things easy to use without looking at the watch
<floridagram> <Abrerr> ^ was awesome to control music while driving
<floridagram> <Abrerr> E-paper display made it easy to see in sunlight.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> And it's el cheapo right now because pebble & friends derped their business.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Using Hwatch with DP for 2.0
<floridagram> <Abrerr> 2.0 is way more usable than 1.0
<floridagram> <Abrerr> but idk, I still need to learn to use it to it's fullest.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Tizen I've only heard suffers from lack of apps.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> But hardware navigation, nomm
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Hwatch looks about 10 times worse with smudges all over it from swipe+tap nav.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I'm always cleaning it with my sleeved shirts lol
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I think the only thing that I might want with newer watches is NFC for pay.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Only use I've had for Google Assistant is control of my Hue lights.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> That said, I'm not at all a power user of any sort and must learn the ways of the nerd to make stuff more effective.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I think voice-activation anything is pretty meh right now.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> If I have to repeat myself 1/10 times, I'm instantly annoyed.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> 9/10 time is impressive, but repeating a drawn-out line to accomplish something simple makes it more difficult for me.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Should be a way to alias things
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Ok, google: turn off the lights
<floridagram> <Abrerr> turn the damn lights off = !!
<floridagram> <KMyers> Apple has been Hacked!
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://www.xn--80ak6aa92e.com/
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ok, not really but this is scary - https://www.xudongz.com/blog/2017/idn-phishing/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> gᴏᴏgɩe.com
<floridagram> <KMyers> I know of that one @AdamOutler - The other one is more scary as most would fall for it without thinking
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I own that domain. It's the same concept.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes, I know you own it but I know that trick. This other one is almost impossible to detect
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The O's are the only standard ASCII characters in that domain name.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Those g and e are Unicode.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I had to take this domain because all other permutations were registered and there is no Unicode l.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> gᴏᴏgɩe.com … google
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The g and e are not ascii
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> gᴏᴏgle.com <-- phishing site
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> google.com
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The last ones the real site
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> gᴏᴏgɩe.com <-- my site
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> gᴏᴏgle.net is up for grabs
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> the phishing site would be more effective if it had an actual site
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i clicked allow...
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> :-P
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> No you did not.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I get emails when you authenticate to my site.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Yep, I know
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> What app could I use to lock apps?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Using my fingerprint
<floridagram> <KMyers> There are quite a few in the play store that all do the same thing
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-18
<floridagram> <KMyers> I love those calls
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> 👍😂
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Wait I thought they were from Windows
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.UnitedGames.RemoveAirlinePassenger
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> anyone having issues with update-rc.d on 17.04?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> trying to install lxd and it's not starting
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have not installed 17.04 yet, planning to in the next few weeks
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> had any issues woth 16.04+ then?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> since the move to systemd was around there
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> FML
<floridagram> <KMyers> What's the problem with that... Seems about normal with Android
<floridagram> <Abrerr> N5x is always way up there
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Seems to be so slow at times
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-19
<floridagram> <Abrerr> It can be for me also. But usually only when I'm slamming through multiple apps quickly. This was a bigger problem at my last job where I used my phone for work.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> goodness Polari just blows as an IRC Client
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Freenode will not change my nick with it
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Google+ post by Rodney Fletcher … https://plus.google.com/+RodneyFletcher/posts/UFn11Mo3wJT
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> that last one would be me lol
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> ESC  :q! <-- I know
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Only the ! if you don't want to save changes
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> It could be wq
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Only if you made changes you want to keep.  The ! Is for I'm sure I don't want to keep the changes.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It's the safest way to exit vi.  Vi is a horrible editor. If you can't exit, you probably messed up editing.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Haven't had much issue with Vim
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Vim... You monster!
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, sudo apt-get install nano works best
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Syntax highlighting with markdown and word wrapping out of the box or with issue on vim.... Might be easy on Nano didn't have much luck when I tried with word wrapping but it quite possibly user error.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Vi bad, vim goooood
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers, sudo *apt* install.  apt-get is soooo 15.10
<floridagram> <KMyers> I know, just a force of habit
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Hehe.  Me too.  However I've started adapting.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am currently drinking Champaign at work
<maxolasersquad> I worked at a wine and cheese place for a few months. Would sometimes tell me boss, "Sure, I'll take out the trash. I just need to sober up a bit."
<maxolasersquad> A little known vim tip, to save and quit: ZZ
<maxolasersquad> Easier than :wq
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu Server.  When I'm booting the installation USB, I select HWE (hardware enablement).  This allows network access.  But once it is installed, I have no way to use network.  Ethernet and WiFi are down.  To make drivers, I need internet to install make.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Maybe someone can help a Linux n00b?
<maxolasersquad> Which version of Ubuntu?
<maxolasersquad> On 16.04 server installation just select English, then "Install Ubuntu Server". Select your keyboard. Give it a hostname and username/password. Select timezon, partitioning. After installation completes reboot.
<maxolasersquad> There are more questions, like installing additional packages, installing grub. But the defaults should automatically configure the network interfaces.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The defaults leave me with only a LO network connection.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Apparently the HWE kernel used to install Ubuntu, is not used during runtime.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Any idea what HWE changes?  Is it used for Secure/verified Boot or simulating some resource?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I've tried using 16.04.02 and 17.04
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Seever 16.04.02 has the option for HWE which enables networking. But after installation, I have none.
<maxolasersquad> I just ran an install in a VM, but it was 16.04.1.
<maxolasersquad> I think HWE gives you a newer kernel, but I could easily be wrong on that point.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Speaking of servers has anyone tried  Mastadon?
<maxolasersquad> The twitter alternative?
<maxolasersquad> "The Ubuntu LTS enablement (also called HWE or Hardware Enablement) stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing Ubuntu LTS releases." - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<maxolasersquad> The 16.04.2 installer did add the HWE option, but that's neither likely nor helping anything.
<maxolasersquad> hurting or helping anything.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It helps because I can actually get updates in the installer, but how do I install the HWE package to the disk from the installer or from the recovery mode?
<maxolasersquad> Without HWE networking doesn't work?
<maxolasersquad> doesn't work in the installer?
<maxolasersquad> On the machine you installed it type `sudo apt install linux-generic` then hit your tab key. It should complete to "linux-generic-hwe-16.04" if the hwe packages are installed. Choosing that option from within the installer should have installed that package.
<maxolasersquad> You can manually donwload that package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/kernel/linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge
<maxolasersquad> But it's just a meta package, what you really want is http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/kernel/linux-image-4.8.0-46-generic
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> There are recommends that total 500mb.  Is there a simpler way?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> --install-recommends must be used as a switch with that installation.  It's a lot of extra packages.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Networking works in the installer, but not once I've booted.
<maxolasersquad> There are so many possibilities. Sounds like a SE question.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Server Exchange?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I really just need a way to download all of the recommended packages for the HWE kernel to a thumb drive...  Without having to manually download each one, one-by-one, I think.
<maxolasersquad> Stack Exchange.
<maxolasersquad> Did you check that The hwe kernel is not already installed?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I will try that.   No it is not.  I have network in the installer but only when selecting HWE.  after booting, no network.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> BTW this is Intel NUC mini itx hardware.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Looks like this. https://www.google.com/shopping/product/8935983269331792570?lsf=seller:8438988,rt:2,lsfqd:0&prds=oid:2707067936222825461&q=intel+nuc&hl=en&ei=1rP3WJ-3L-fg0gL2waOACw&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwif-v-emrHTAhVnsFQKHfbgCLAQsIwCCAQ.  I have a 500GB ssd and 8Gb ram.
<maxolasersquad> In the installer there is a place where you can manually select packages to install. You could select the meta package at that point.
<maxolasersquad> Those NUCs are super cool. We run one at a food coop I volunteer at.
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://www.xda-developers.com/xda-external-link/pre-alpha-build-of-arch-linux-running-natively-on-the-google-pixel-c/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+xda-developers%2FShsH+%28xda-developers%29
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> so is keith switching to arch then?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I wonder what this could be
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The installer for Ubuntu server manual selection is not working. It's broken apparently
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nice ∆∆
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Is that one of those old things from Samsung?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Damn.. the fingerprint reader is really badly placed
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I helped refine the security on it a few months ago
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The design was completed tho.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You likely will be frustrated with Android auto
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> BTW. Windows Master race!
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ha
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-20
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @AdamOutler, Looks like you won Solitere
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> xD
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> not Ubuntu but still Linux in Florida: https://www.suse.com/communities/blog/suse-co-exhibiting-partners-sapphire-now-2016-booth-559/
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/petition-kde-plasma-ubuntu-desktop
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yep just popped up on my faceboo
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> watching it now
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *facebook
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-21
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I got my botnet camera system operating!
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> now to configure them, I simply ssh through the one network into the other and link all of my ports up to my local workstation.  I can access the cameras as though they were my own computer  https://pastebin.adamoutler.com/KwA9
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> the security appliance is running Ubuntu Server, with Zoneminder at zoneminder.admaoutler.com
<floridagram> <KMyers> No VPN setup?
<floridagram> <KMyers> For remote access
<floridagram> <KMyers> Also @AdamOutler - no issues with Android Auto on the GS8+
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> But I have it disabled I hope it is disabled
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Stopped
<floridagram> <KMyers> It used to happen, a reboot normally clears it up
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> how do I stopmy phone from using Google Voice to call?
<floridagram> <KMyers> In the settings screen of Google Voice under "Calls". There is a "Phone Number for Outgoing Calls" option
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> thanks
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Good idea Keith.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Thanks.  I will set up something.   Port forwarding was my first thought and it's effective without setup, but VPN would be more appropriate.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Any ideas for cheap offsite storage?  I don't need much, maybe 5gigs.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Amazon Cloud Drive
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Linode has a vps for 5 bucks a month
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> With 20
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> As long as I can send random 720i streams to it.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> That's still crazy
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Is Linode fast?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> >5mbps always?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I suppose it's too early to determine what quality I need to store.  Wait until I get all 7 cameras up and then i will ask again.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler, I get 800mbps usually
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I will run a few pen tests on my house  and monitor throughput.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Well 725 most times
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Wow.  Wtf?  Upstream?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I ran a speed test on it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Might be download
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> That's down
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Can you put speedtest mini on it?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> http://www.speedtest.net/mini.php
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> will that run on Linux?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Speedtest mini can be uploaded to your server as long as you have PHP
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I do but I dont' have an account on that
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> http://c.speedtest.net/mini/mini.zip
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Try that
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well I just got it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> doing it now
<maxolasersquad> FWIW, a coworker of mine has a Linode he setup and traffics all of his home Internet and phone traffic through.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @maxolasersquad, I do the same but through one of my servers
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm not working @AdamOutler
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I moved it to the root dir of my linode
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> url?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://23.92.28.147/index.html
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> not found.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I know
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The apache server is likely pointed at the wrong location.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well I can't touch that not with this server
<floridagram> <KMyers> It needs to be in your webroot (normally /var/www/html)
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> put it in a subdirectory of the main site
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> yeah, like, /var/www/html/speedtest
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> can't touch /var/www/html
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> not on this
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> how do you edit your html?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It has to be in whatever folder contains your html, or a subdirectory of that folder.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> this is the server with the ubuntu-fl site on it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> not going to touch it
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> you can put it in ubuntu-fl.com/speedtest?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> not sure how tbh
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> just not going to touch it
<floridagram> <KMyers> Make a folder called speedtest in the webroot, it won't damage anything
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> ok, understood.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> if @KMyers wants to do it so be it
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://php.adamoutler.com/speedtest/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> but I'd rather not break it
<floridagram> <KMyers> mkdir /var/www/html/speedtest
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> move the index.html file in there?
<floridagram> <KMyers> And move the index and swf file in there
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I modified the speedtest on my website to give you ever-increasing speeds.  it gets to 1000000 if you let it :D
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> starts off slow and then goes crazy
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://ubuntu-fl.org/speedtest
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> does not work
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> you have to put it into the folder which contains the ubuntu-fl.org site.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> wherever the html for this is: https://ubuntu-fl.org/, you need to move that folder there
<floridagram> * ahoneybun gives up
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> ok, thanks anyway.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You could always do a speedtest-cli from the server iteself  https://github.com/sivel/speedtest-cli   but that would only test the speed to the nearest server.. which would not be an accurate representation of the server's speed as it would likely be in a datacenter somewhere.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You could SFTP a large file to the server, and it will give you mbps for the upload.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-22
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Success!
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I just deleted an apache conf file accidentially!
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Then I recovered it from RAM!
<floridagram> <KMyers> Don't drink while root
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> grep rw-p /proc/$1/maps | sed -n 's/^\([0-9a-f]*\)-\([0-9a-f]*\) .*$/\1 \2/p' | while read start stop; do gdb --batch --pid $1 -ex "dump memory $1-$start-$stop.dump 0x$start 0x$stop"; done
<floridagram> <KMyers> This is a great app that you all should try. I have been obsessed with it all day
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adamoutler.extremebricksimulatorprofessional
<floridagram> <KMyers> I could not put my phone down
<floridagram> <RazPi> OCaml or Haskell
<floridagram> <KMyers> Haskell if I was forced to choose between the 2
<floridagram> <RazPi> Interesting
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am not a fan of either to be honest but Haskell has a larger following so it would be easier to find help if needed
<floridagram> <RazPi> OCaml caught my eye because of near c performance, not sure I'm ready for Haskell yet
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Extreme brick simulator pro is an awesome home screen replacement.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It's a productivity app.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi I was trying to get a hold of you last week!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-23
<floridagram> <KMyers> Deadpool - June 2018. I shall start standing in line now
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Good idra
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Idea
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, It never hurts to be safe
<nick0908> hello everyone
<floridagram> <itnet7> Hey there nick
<nick0908> omg itnet7 you're still hanging around here? < -- dan
<floridagram> <itnet7> 😊
<floridagram> <itnet7> Yeah, How are you doing? Still in Texas?
<floridagram> * ahoneybun got Chris back in to the game
<floridagram> <itnet7> ROFL
<nick0908> never went to texas, except to visit
<nick0908> I'm in Oregon
<nick0908> cant get this damn bridge to post from my nick
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I see your nick
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> nick0908
<nick0908> dantalizing is my real nick
<floridagram> <itnet7> I see you're real nick in the channel
<nick0908> logged in
<nick0908> but cant post
<ahoneybun> it's still nick0908 in IRC tho
<ahoneybun> I see the other nick on the room tho
<itnet7> Oh... Floridagram is the bot :-)
<nick0908> yeah i logged into the webchat so i could see whats going on
<nick0908> i was sending msgs from dantalizing
<nick0908> not seeing them
<ahoneybun> yep Floridagram is the Telegram bot
<itnet7> I hadn't really seen it from the IRC perspective or at least I didn't notice it
<ahoneybun> it's the pink text in telegram
<nick0908> i'm trying to use mattermost to get all my chats in one place
<itnet7> Strange enough, my irssi script didn't use my cloak again, I thought I had that fixed.
<itnet7> Maybe on my other machine
<itnet7> nick0908: are you able to see the pms?
<nick0908> nope
<itnet7> :-)
<dantalizing> maybe now?
<nick0908> ah
<ahoneybun> fixed
 * ahoneybun works on the website
<itnet7> Cool
<nick0908> not sure its completely fixed
<dantalizing> thought y'all were talking ot me
<ahoneybun> https://ubuntu-fl.org/
<ahoneybun> \o/
<itnet7> dantalizing: Are you hosting an instance of mattermost?
<itnet7> Looks pretty cool
<nick0908> yeah
<itnet7> The PM was just about Family, I'll e-mail you later 
<itnet7> Nothing important
<dantalizing> just so that I can pull in all my slack, gitter, discord, irc
<itnet7> Oh, cool
<nick0908> dantalizing foo
<nick0908> dantalizing: foo
<nick0908> dammit
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Getting target to price match brickseek is tough
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> They have the Moto 360 sport for 60 on brickseek
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> But not the website
<floridagram> <govatent> Hey Dan! It's been ages it feels like. Aaron : let me know if they price match brick seek. I'm curious
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> When does guardians of the Galaxy come out?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> they didn;t @govatent
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> going back tomorrow to check if it changed
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-04-16
<Paul_Q> hi 
<usb-hell> anyone ?
<usb-hell> hi can anyone help me out? I have a usb that will not write...iv'd 
<usb-hell> sudo -r0 hdparm /dev/sxx, ive tried using dd, fdisk ,etc...to no 
<usb-hell> avail. keeps saying the usb is in 'read only mode' ...ive tried on 
<usb-hell> other computers, windows too- same problem
<usb-hell> i can read ,open, and otherwise access the usb contents- just can't 
<usb-hell> format or write to it.
<usb-hell> sorry...i dont know why went multiple lines like that
<usb-hell> lol
<usb-hell> a
<usb-hell> s
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-04-17
<maxolase1squad> Anyone here on Diaspora?
<maxolase1squad> If any other Diaspora users want to add me, my handle is maxolasersquad@diaspora.baucum.me
<maxolase1squad> Or feel free to join https://diaspora.baucum.me/i/67d8e44ab77b
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-04-18
<maxolasersquad> Happy Ubuntu Release Day!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2020-04-14
<heydo> hello everybody
